# New LotR Screen Savers



## PJ

I know there was an old thread somewhere that perported to have LotR Screen Savers but the images have since been removed so with the help or moxy789 (Thanks Moxy







) I have created some new LotR screen savers. So if we can't have the books at least we can have the pictures.

LotR Fans - Enjoy!


----------



## intinst

Thank you, those are wonderful!


----------



## Britt

Aw, no hot Orlando Bloom?  

J/K, these are really nice!


----------



## intinst

The only one missed was Gollum.


----------



## Aravis60

These are great! Thanks!


----------



## PJ

intinst said:


> The only one missed was Gollum.


I didn't find a drawing I really liked of Gollum - if you know of one let me know. I tried to stick to drawings/paintings instead of photos - I figured they would look better.


----------



## Britt

Okay, I couldn't resist. He's just so pretty!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Britt said:


> Okay, I couldn't resist. He's just so pretty!


<sigh> ...goes to wipe drool off keyboard

LOVE these screensavers! They're GORGEOUS (except Saruman..he's scary looking!) Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Andra

THANK YOU.
(especially for Legolas)


----------



## Elena

Thank you so much PJ!  You're my hero!


----------



## NitroStitch

Wow-those are gorgeous!!!  And of course Orlando...


----------



## pomlover2586

My DH would love these! very cool!


----------



## geniebeanie

How can I and can I download these to my Kindle 2.  I adore LOTR and the Hobbit.  I am drooling at these pictures.  Wish you had Gollum.  He is my favorite.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Fantastic, and now we have the books, too.  Thanks, PJ.


----------



## Jill75

AWwwwwwww thanks for the wonderful screensavers. Now I can have much to look upon when I read my Kindle.. Drooling over orland now. No aruwen?


----------



## PJ

geniebeanie said:


> How can I and can I download these to my Kindle 2. I adore LOTR and the Hobbit. I am drooling at these pictures. Wish you had Gollum. He is my favorite.


Right click the pictures and save them to your hard drive then go to the Screen Save hack thread and follow the instructions. New version K2 Screensaver hack  I found a Gollum picture and have lightened some of the above pictures to make them look better on the K2. I will upload those sometime tomorrow once I get home.


----------



## Angela

Britt said:


> Okay, I couldn't resist. He's just so pretty!


Thank you for posting this one, just so I could quote it! 

Thanks PJ (and Moxy) for these. I will have to use them when I reread LOTR.


----------



## PJ

The original images have been reloaded with updated images that are brighter and look better on the K2. And here by popular demand is Gollum


----------



## BTackitt

I want to thank you.. these have made my Son's night.


----------



## RamTheHammer

Very nice. Thank you very much!


----------



## NogDog

I posted this in the recent screensaver thread, but I figured I might as well post it here since it's applicable:


----------



## koolmnbv

I Love that map! Thanks


----------



## thephantomsgirl

Thanks!  I love the SS 911 Jason did for me up above for Arwen.  Looks gorgeous on my Kindle Arwen.

Orlando Bloom as Legolas sure is pretty...


----------



## BTackitt

Some more of Arwen:


----------



## Aravis60

NogDog said:


> I posted this in the recent screensaver thread, but I figured I might as well post it here since it's applicable:


I've had a big version of this map on my wall ever since I was a teenager. I know, I'm a dork (and proud of it)!


----------



## thephantomsgirl

911jason said:


> Well butter me up like that and your wish is my command!
> (I didn't really LOVE the way this one turned out, so I may work some more on it later and post up another version or even a totally different one.)


Oooooh...Legolas! I've always been torn between who I'd pick...Legolas or Aragorn. But Legolas is just so darned pretty...

And I now adore YOU 911Jason!


----------



## 911jason

Some of my images got deleted from where they were, so rather than go back and edit every post, here are all the LOTR images I have posted so far that got messed up...


----------



## thephantomsgirl

BTackitt:  I also want to thank you for all the Arwen pics!  

You all are great and my Kindle Arwen is very, very happy


----------



## geniebeanie

HI those are great but do you have any of Boramir?


----------



## 911jason

geniebeanie said:


> HI those are great but do you have any of Boramir?


Here you go...


----------

